# Berlingo controller - who can repair please?



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

That sounds like something Wolf from Wolftronix might be able to do. He's a member of this forum system or you can go to his website: http://www.wolftronix.com/

And then email him from there to see if he's interested and has the time.


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi !

I see that you already found the French Ev forum.

But also have a look here:
http://www.elektroauto-forum.de/Kleinanzeigen/index.php

There can be spare parts there for sale.

Also the swedish forum can have spare part.
http://elbil.forum24.se/elbil-forum-11.html

And maybe also the Norwegian forum.
http://elbilforum.no/forum/index.php?board=12.0

I found this from the norwegian forum.
http://elbilforum.no/forum/index.php/topic,19329.msg318339.html#msg318339

which links to this site.
http://www.evcar.pl/
There is a listed Sagem box for berlingo.

Have a look !

Best Regards
/Per


----------

